# Adjustable Stems



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking to get an adjustable stem to replace the stock one on my bike. I went through all your reviews and I could not find alot of adjustable stems on there. Can someone recommend a good adjustable stem, also is it safe to assume that my stock handlebars are 25.4mm in diameter?


----------



## Jayphus (May 25, 2005)

yes your bars are probably 25.4. 

most of us dont use an adjustable stem for a variety of reasons. can I ask you why you are looking for an adjustable stem as opposed to a regular one?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Just a word of caution...*

adjustable stems are usually anchored in place at your desired rise by a single bolt, usually 6mm. The system is fine for use on cruisers, comfort bikes, and hybrids. But if you are using it on a mountain bike that will see off road use you'll need to check that anchor bolt before every ride. Vibration and torque loads that are often applied to a stem while off road trail riding can cause the bolt to work loose. So frequent checking of the hardware is highly recommeded. I think you'll also find most adjustable stems to be quite flexy in off road applications, as well as heavy. The reason that you don't see many reviews is that very frew if any mtbs come equiped with them anymore for the above reasons.

Zoom, Kalloy, and Dimension are three companies that make adjustable MTB stems of good quality.

Good Dirt


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about reliability/durability. I am a fairly tall individual with a long torso..i guess thats the easiest way to explain it, I also suffer from the loss of 2 discs in my lower back so while riding the way I do now is okay I am seeking more comfort and I think that if my hb's were a bit higher up and angled closer to my body I would not have to lean over as far thus alleviating some of the lower back pain. I have maxed out the number of spacers that can go with my stem/headset so I was looking for another route.


----------



## Jayphus (May 25, 2005)

then you are nost so much in need of an adjustable stem as you are a stem adjustment. you simply need another stem.

take you bike around to all your lbs. you make have to check a few but if you describe what you told us here they will be all to familiar with your situation.

here's a little lingo for you to throw around:

"handlebars a little closer" = less reach. there are multiple ways to reduce or increase "reach". your stem length is on of them. length is one of the two ways almost every stem is described. length is not the total leng of the stem but the distant in mm that it holds the bar away from the steerer tube, center to center.

"a little higher" = more rise. expressed in degrees. the angle that the stem's neck goes up (or down, its okay to invert them). this is the other common way to describe stems.

so you can sound cool now. just walk you bike into any shop and say you want a stem that's shorter with more rise.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I've used Syntace VRO systems on several mountain bikes for quite a long time. It is a bar and stem combo (in that the bar needs a wider clamp area than a standard bar). Very strong (have never had one come loose at all), but still gives some adjustability for length and rise.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I have an adjustable stem--Dimension, I think--that I use for setting up a new bike, but I wouldn't recommend it for a permanent set up. It is very handy for trying out different cockpit set ups.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a beefy DH adjustable stem you can bid on...


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

At 476 grams it better be durable, that thing weighs damn near as much as I do haha. Thanks for the insight guys (maybe gals) I will see what the local lbs can do for me.


----------

